# Yet another new amp thread!



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The wait was agonizing, but the UPS truck dropped this off about 20 minutes ago:








More pictures and a review to follow!


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, thats gonna leave a mark... Tell me you have a big ass 412 for that baby!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

No 4x12, but I do have a nice Bogner 2x12 to sit it on (thanks to Sneaky):



Couple more shots: 





It's a 100w Halo/Polaris head, with el34s. The wait time ended up being quite a bit longer than expected do to some uncontrollable delays, but James was a real stand-up guy about it all and even threw in some extras for me to make up for it. I highly recommend him to anyone thinking about ordering one in the future. Here's a link for those who want some more info on his stuff: Peters Amplification.

I've only played through it for about 15 minutes and I won't be able to really open it up until tomorrow, but so far I'm very impressed. I haven't played with the Polaris channel much yet, but the clean (Halo) channel is outstanding. The range of tones you can get from this thing is pretty impressive ... I'll be playing with the knobs and switches for weeks trying to figure it all out I'm sure. 

The head itself is incredibly solid and quite heavy, weighing a little more than my HRD. It's definitely built to withstand a lot of abuse. I can't wait to start gigging with this thing!

I'll try to post a better tone review and maybe some clips after after I've had a chance to run it through it's paces.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh boy that looks really nice.

kksjurkksjur


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You lucky, lucky bastard!:smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice cab... :food-smiley-004: 

James builds some great amps... I've tried a few and they are all killer.

Pete


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Brennan said:


> I've only played through it for about 15 minutes and I won't be able to really open it up until tomorrow, but so far I'm very impressed. I haven't played with the Polaris channel much yet, but the clean (Halo) channel is outstanding. The range of tones you can get from this thing is pretty impressive ... I'll be playing with the knobs and switches for weeks trying to figure it all out I'm sure.


I'm in Kanata too. I should be able to hear it from my place when you open it up! Play some AC/DC and I'll let you know how it sounds.

:rockon2:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice one, colour me jealous!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nice! is Peters located in southern ontario, or is that Morris, or is it both...?

congrats!


----------



## Aesop (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got a new bass rig. Awsome!!
Mesa Boogie Titan V 12 and Powerhouse 115 & 4x10 Cab. 
I will post pics as soon as I can work it out. (I'm new at this)

Aesop


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm...bagpipe, you thinking what I'm thinking? I think we need to have an amp fest in O-Town in January. Brennan you can bring your amp. :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

make it june and i'll see if a certain KT77-loaded JSX can make a trip


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Budda said:


> nice! is Peters located in southern ontario, or is that Morris, or is it both...?
> 
> congrats!


Morris is is Welland Ontario, Peters is in Winnipeg. I was on the fence between a Morris and a Peters for a while, but the Peters eventually won out and I have no regrets at all.



iaresee said:


> Hmmm...bagpipe, you thinking what I'm thinking? I think we need to have an amp fest in O-Town in January. Brennan you can bring your amp. :smile:


I'd be down for that, just let me know when and where! :smile:


I got to open her up tonight, and all I can say is kksjur. The Polaris channel is everything I expected it to be (James is known for making great dirty channels), but I'm just completely blown away by the Halo. Deep full sparkling cleans with tons of headroom, but still easy to overdrive at lower levels for a nice bluesy crunch by turning a few knobs. James really does have one of the best control/MV setups I've used. 

The Polaris channel, of course, is great. For not being a "high gain" amp, it can get plenty dirty. It's got a great vintage feel to it and does the thick crunch thing really well. Flick the "Edge" switch, turn the gain up a bit and it'll squeal and scream with the best of 'em. I'm still getting used to all the knobs and switches (it'll take a while), so I'm sure it will only get better.

I haven't tried out the effects loop yet, but it takes pedals up front like a champ. The 2nd MV knob with an on/off switch on the footpedal is great for a lead boost, or for equalizing the two channels (or multiple guitars). To sum it all up, I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm not going to lie - i want to boost that amp with my modded TS-7 and make it scream


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Morris is is Welland Ontario, Peters is in Winnipeg. I was on the fence between a Morris and a Peters for a while, but the Peters eventually won out and I have no regrets at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be down for that, just let me know when and where! :smile:


Dammit, I wish I lived closer to Ottawa!!! I'd love to take part.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmm. Amp-fest you say? Time to start watching for seat sales..


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

nice amp! those peters' look so incredibly well made. congrats and enjoy, sad to tell you: you need a 4x12 and some earplugs ! lol nothin' like movin' your pant legs from 10ft away ! {I kid }


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ssdeluxe said:


> lol nothin' like movin' your pant legs from 10ft away !


no, you're pretty much right kkjuw


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

One of the best master volumn's in the amp business, no attenuater required with Peters amps, Bigtone


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im on the site right now, and an amp similar to yours but halo/gryphon is haunting me. cant afford that any time soon :'(


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

nice amp! i'm excited to see this, because it means james is now building my amp (he says late next week it'll be done).. his stuff really does sound great, and if someone wants to hear mine when it's done (although mine is a custom order, and while it will sound great, it will also sound different, as i've asked for an EL84 amp), then PM me and we'll see what we can do. i'm now searching for a perfect 2x12 for mine, that bogner looks awesome! but i think i'm going with alnico blues, since my amp will be lower wattage..


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

ssdeluxe said:


> sad to tell you: you need a 4x12 and some earplugs ! lol nothin' like movin' your pant legs from 10ft away !


Hahah, sadly anything bigger than my Bogner wouldn't fit in my car.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

suttree said:


> nice amp! i'm excited to see this, because it means james is now building my amp (he says late next week it'll be done).. his stuff really does sound great, and if someone wants to hear mine when it's done (although mine is a custom order, and while it will sound great, it will also sound different, as i've asked for an EL84 amp), then PM me and we'll see what we can do. i'm now searching for a perfect 2x12 for mine, that bogner looks awesome! but i think i'm going with alnico blues, since my amp will be lower wattage..


you're welcome to bring your Peters to London if you want to test out some WGS British Leads - got a 412 with 'em, could run it in stereo


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> you're welcome to bring your Peters to London if you want to test out some WGS British Leads - got a 412 with 'em, could run it in stereo


thanks for the invite! i get out that way once in a while, so maybe.. i know james really likes the WGS speakers himself. i'm really after a vox-y vintage dark chime, so the blues should fit the bill..


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Send Brent at Steamco an email (www.steamcomusic.com). Last I spoke with him, they were getting ready to start selling their own brand of cabinets loaded with WGS speakers (or any other brand they carry). I haven't seen the finished products yet, but I expect they'll be pretty good value for money.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

suttree said:


> thanks for the invite! i get out that way once in a while, so maybe.. i know james really likes the WGS speakers himself. i'm really after a vox-y vintage dark chime, so the blues should fit the bill..


Well these speakers are supposed to be similar to celestion classic lead 80's - however i didnt notice much of a difference from the stock Peavey Sheffield XXX models that were in the cab before (vintage 30 type speakers). They're a bit tighter, more focused and a little bit darker than the stock peavey speakers (A/B'd my 2 cabs this summer).

It's a good chance to test 'em!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

A few people have asked for some clips of the Halo channel, so I threw one up on youtube. Sorry for the bad sound quality ... I've been having some trouble with my audio capture card, so the cheap mic in my camera had to do.

This is a 50th anniversary deluxe strat through the Halo channel at low volume with a bit of gain and the crunch switch on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS_HadAUuAM

I'll try to get some better ones up as well as some clips of the Polaris channel soon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sweet, thanks!

i was on the phone with Mr. Peters for a few hours today... sorry suttree!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Brennan said:


> A few people have asked for some clips of the Halo channel, so I threw one up on youtube. Sorry for the bad sound quality ... I've been having some trouble with my audio capture card, so the cheap mic in my camera had to do.
> 
> This is a 50th anniversary deluxe strat through the Halo channel at low volume with a bit of gain and the crunch switch on.
> 
> ...



nice ! ............that was pretty funny when yur cat walz'd out of the room in the vid..........but I liked your playin' !! nice.

this amp looks pretty darn impressive


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

suttree said:


> thanks for the invite! i get out that way once in a while, so maybe.. i know james really likes the WGS speakers himself. i'm really after a vox-y vintage dark chime, so the blues should fit the bill..



hi suttree, sorry to be off-topic, but I have to recommend the swansoncabinets.com 2x12's, particularly the "hylight style", I had my celi blues in that cab, and it was the best sounding cab I have had, still have the cab, but I since put a scumback highpower and a vintage g120 in it for my big amps, but I suspect I'll be going back to the blues, they were unbelievable in there open or closed. (cool thing about the swanson's, they come with the option of having small open/regular open/ full closed in one cab, and really well made), a bit pricey with our dollar now, but pop up once in a while used. Blues can't be beat for what they do, they do it super well !

p.s. the swanson oversized 1x2 sound huge as well, I will have another, this was my old amp, its for sale right now on tgp. this cab is amazing as well.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?p=5347872#post5347872

anyhoo, congrats on the new one coming, I'm really curious to hear how that one sounds: what features ? wattage ?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey ssdeluxe. thanks for the input. i'm pretty much leaning at this point towards the vox V212H cabinet. it's only available in fawn, i guess.. i'd prefer black to match the head i suppose, but it's not really a big deal, and that TV front is super sexy. 

as to the features on my amp, i think i'll leave that a mystery for now, so that i can do my own "new amp day" thread, he he he... patience, it'll only be another week... i may have to delay getting a cab for a week or two though, until i have a little more $$$ roll in...


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

cool. looking forward to hearing about the amp.

I like the vox 2x12's and th H will be all ply methinks ?? so a gr8t cab.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

*New Peters video clip*

I Finally got around to uploading a gig video with the Peters. This is a '98 LP Studio into the Polaris channel with the gain turned down fairly low (I'm on the left). We're going into the studio in a couple weeks, so I hope to have some better quality tracks soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql_SME5vYEQ


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

oh hell yes. that sounds great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I Finally got around to uploading a gig video with the Peters. This is a '98 LP Studio into the Polaris channel with the gain turned down fairly low (I'm on the left). We're going into the studio in a couple weeks, so I hope to have some better quality tracks soon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql_SME5vYEQ


Ahh, I've been waiting all weekend for a quiet moment to listen to this clip on the "good" monitors. That things sounds fabulous. I really must get off my ass and organize an Ottawa GearFeast so I can check it out in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Ahh, I've been waiting all weekend for a quiet moment to listen to this clip on the "good" monitors. That things sounds fabulous. I really must get off my ass and organize an Ottawa GearFeast so I can check it out in the flesh so to speak.


I'd be up for that. I'll bring the beer. And I have a couple of amps, too, but nothing like that Peters. Very cool.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Here's one more, Polaris channel with the gain a little below halfway this time (forgive the shitty playing ).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfqYKK8C_o


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i didnt hear any bad playing in the first one, why should this be any different 

might i ask why you didnt use the halo channel?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Budda said:


> might i ask why you didnt use the halo channel?


I'm still experimenting with all the different tones available (with the two channels and my Keeley TS9, there's almost no limit to the sounds you can get from this thing). I do use the Halo channel quite a bit, I just happened to be using the Polaris in those clips.


----------

